# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Echo Buds, wireless headphones, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/Echo-Buds/dp/B07F6VM1S3

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

Amazon Echo Buds on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Echo Buds hands-on first impressions

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon just announced a new pair of in-ear wireless bluetooth earbuds called the Echo buds, with full voice-activated functionality. Just tap and hold to use your phone's native voice assistant, or with a single tap you can use Alexa.


"Echo Buds from Amazon sticks Alexa inside your ears"
The new $130 noise-reducing ear buds are available to preorder now.

by Alexandra Garrett
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Echo Buds hands-on first impressions

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon just announced a new pair of in-ear wireless bluetooth earbuds called the Echo buds, with full voice-activated functionality. Just tap and hold to use your phone's native voice assistant, or with a single tap you can use Alexa.


"Amazon’s Echo Buds sound good and are great at noise reduction"
These are going to be big, literally and metaphorically

by Dieter Bohn and Chaim Gartenberg
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Echo Buds just announced: Amazon's 2019 headset reveal

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon just announced the new Echo Buds, with noise reduction, crisp, deep-bass audio, 5 hours of battery life and up to 20 hours of battery life when you include the case. Bose's noise reduction technology is absolutely incredible. With tap and tap-and-hold gestures, you'll be able to use the native voice assistant on your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Buds review | Not what we expected

Oct 29, 2019




> Amazon Echo Buds had to come along at some point. Everyone else is doing it, so Amazon must as well. We figured: As long as these true wireless earbuds weren't total duds, they look enough on paper to make total sense at $130. All they needed to do was not sound terrible. What we got was unexpected.

----------

